# Gamma and Chi (Γ and Χ)



## maghanish2

Hello everyone!

I have just started to learn Greek and the pronunciation is already confusing me.  I have read the the letter X is pronounced very similarly to the "J" in Spanish (like in Jugo).  But then I have also read that when *Γ *precedes the /a/, /o/, or /u/ sound it sounds very similar to the spanish "J" as well.

Thus I am very confused.  How similar are the pronunciations of these two letters?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Forero

Spanish _j_ is always unvoiced, and _Γ_ is (almost) always voiced, so they are not the same. _Γ_ before /a/, /o/, or /u/ is like Spanish _g_ between any vowel and /a/, /o/, or /u/. _Γ_ before /i/ or /e/ is more like Spanish _ll_ or _y_.


----------



## orthophron

Greek “χ” before α, ο, ω, ου is pronounced like Castillian Spanish “j”. Before ε, η, ι, υ, αι, ει, οι it is pronounced _palatalized_ (that is, a sound that phonetically is represented by /j/ in IPA* is added). It reminds me of the sound of “h” in the English word “huge” : /hjuːdʒ/.


maghanish2 said:


> But then I have also read that when *Γ *precedes the /a/, /o/, or /u/ sound it sounds very similar to the spanish "J" as well.


 
Well, no. "γ" before α, ο, ω, ου is pronounced like Spanish ”g” in the word “laguna”. It reminds me of the sound of “w” in English “wood”.
Before ε, η, ι, υ, αι, ει, οι it is pronounced _palatalized_ : If, as I see, you ’re familiar with Spanish, I can tell you that it sounds like Spanish “ll” but as “ll” itself varies from region to region, just bring to mind the sound of “y” in “yes” or “year”.
* IPA : International Phonetic Alphabet


----------



## maghanish2

Thanks for the help guys!

I'm still a little confused.  So the "x" is pronounced more lightly in front of ε, η, ι, υ, αι, ει, οι?  It is more like the English "h"?  Also, if I simply pronounced the "*Γ*" as an English "g" would I be understood?  Of course I want to make my pronunciation as accurate as possible, but in the beginning stages would it be all right and would people know what I was saying?


----------



## orthophron

maghanish2 said:


> I'm still a little confused. So the "x" is pronounced more lightly in front of ε, η, ι, υ, αι, ει, οι? It is more like the English "h"? ..... Of course I want to make my pronunciation as accurate as possible, but in the beginning stages would it be all right and would people know what I was saying?


OK. –χι- : try to say "she" with open mouth.
–χε- : say "she-" as in "shell", but with open mouth.
In other words, think of the word "cashew". I think if you pronounce –shew- with open mouth, it would approach –hu- of "huge", wouldn't it?


maghanish2 said:


> Also, if I simply pronounced the "*Γ*" as an English "g" would I be understood?


Well no, it is softer. In Spanish also "g" is pronounced differently (like Greek "γ") when in the middle of a word/phrase. 
Perhaps this table can help you. Click on each of the symbols : ç j (palatal), x γ (velar), to hear syllables.
I 'll be around anyway.


----------



## maghanish2

I know that the spanish "g" is pronounced differently, however the sound clips I hear of the greek γ don't sound like the spanish "G", thus I'm confused.  Thanks for the links though!


----------



## Forero

Hi, Maghanish2.

The Spanish _g_ between vowels varies in the Spanish-speaking world from a Greek-_γ_-like sound to almost nothing, just as the Spanish _d_ between vowels varies from a Greek delta-like sound (like _th_ in _father_) to almost nothing (and in some places all the way to nothing).

What is important is that the Greek γ sound is not like the English _g_ although it is pronounced using the same part of the tongue. Instead of cutting off the flow of air as for English _g_ and _k_, the tongue in pronouncing Greek γ and χ squeezes just enough to create audible friction while still allowing the air to flow.


----------



## maghanish2

All right.  I think I sort of understand.  Is it in a way using more of a rough/throat sound after the G?  Becasue as you said, the tongue is placed in the same position, but then it seems to have more of a sound similar to the German "iCH", or the spanish "J" after a light G sound.  

I could be totally wrong on these observations, but that is what I have noticed.  Thanks for all the help!


----------



## modus.irrealis

If you're familiar with the German "ch", then that should help you with χ. χ is normally like the "ch" in "ach" but before /e/ and /i/ sounds it's like the "ch" in "ich." Γ is then just the voiced version of χ.

I had the same problems with the Spanish and Greek sounding different and if you look at the answer I got when I posted about it (here), it's the same thing as Forero mentioned, but maybe the technical term approximant might help. In Greek, it's always a fricative

I don't think it's been mentioned but you should also keep in mind that γ is a nasal like the "ng" in "sing" before γ, κ, χ, ξ and after γ it's (normally) a /g/ sound. You can even get contrasts like αγώνας vs. αγκώνας where for some speakers the only difference is that the former has /γ/ and the latter has /g/ (since κ after γ represents a /g/ sound), so that's another reason not to confuse the two sounds in Greek. But I have to say, I know people with heavy English accents and they use the English G sound for Γ (before the appropriate sounds) and it's understandable, but it's very noticeable.

(And another note, technically the /k/ and /g/ sounds in Greek also have two versions depending on the following sound, but they don't sound as different as for /γ/ and /x/, but it is there so as you perfect your accent, it's something you should consider.)


----------

